# Anyone have experience with a Snowmaster on a steep driveway?



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

If so, how is it? 

Movingsnow had a comment that it works well on hills because it so light. But I've also read the little wheels and personal pace make the wheels spin easily.

Does anyone have experience with it? How's it compare to a POWER Max at climbing up steep stuff? The power Max is heavier but has those giant wheels.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I have no experience with a snowmaster but just a piece of advice safetywise... If it's that steep I would seriously consider getting some type of cleats or something to provide personal traction while using your blower. If you should happen to lose your footing and fall it'd probably be pretty painful. If you already have something please disregard post.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

since its basically a single stage AND has drive wheels, they pull thru pretty well. Better then a non wheel powered single stage and better then a two stage.


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

NJHonda said:


> since its basically a single stage AND has drive wheels, they pull thru pretty well. Better then a non wheel powered single stage and better then a two stage.


The paddles don't touch the ground in the snow master. So it's really not like a single speed.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

matto said:


> The paddles don't touch the ground in the snow master. So it's really not like a single speed.


They may not touch the ground but the pulling of the snow they the chute has a natural pulling effect as you rip thru the snow


----------

